# Entitled asshole



## Emiliana de Lunares

¡Hola a todos!

Tengo una duda sobre cómo se diría ''*entitled asshole*'' en español. Más que nada, no estoy segura de cómo se dice ''*entitled*''. Este término se refiere a alguien que cree que siempre puede hacer lo que le dé la ganar sin tener que pagar ninguna consecuencia. Normalmente estas personas acaban siendo así porque en la vida siempre han salido con la suya (muchas veces son personas de familias muy ricas). Creen que no tienen que cumplir con las leyes porque son por encima de ellas (no sé si eso tiene sentido). Entonces si un tipo le dice a otro:

*Entitled asshole!*

¿Cómo se diría eso? Mi intento...

*Cabrón privilegiado.*

Pero no estoy segura. ¿Qué les parece? ¿Sugerencias?
Muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## Ferrol

¿Prepotente gilipollas?


----------



## Marsianitoh

Ferrol said:


> ¿Prepotente gilipollas?


 Aunque yo cambiaría el orden "gilipollas prepotente". Para "asshole" también me gusta " imbécil".


----------



## Mister Draken

Gilipollas es exclusivo de España. Quizá debas encontrar una palabra que se use en todo el mundo hispanohablante, salvo que la traducción sea solo para España.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Mister Draken said:


> Gilipollas es exclusivo de España. Quizá debas encontrar una palabra que se use en todo el mundo hispanohablante, salvo que la traducción sea solo para España.


Por eso decía lo de imbécil.


----------



## x.y.z

Entitled también puede traducirse de manera despreciativa _autoproclamado._


----------



## Marsianitoh

x.y.z said:


> Entitled también puede traducirse de manera despreciativa _autoproclamado._


¿Autoproclamado gilipollas? No creo.


----------



## User With No Name

Marsianitoh said:


> ¿Autoproclamado gilipollas? No creo.


Concuerdo. "Entitled" aquí significa que cree que el mundo le debe algo por el simple hecho de ser quien es.


----------



## Galván

"Entitled" and "Asshole".

El primero (entitled) es:  un individuo que se siente con derecho.
El segundo (asshole) es: un cabrón, gilipollas, imbécil.

Entitled asshole: cabrón prepotente.
.


x.y.z said:


> Entitled también puede traducirse de manera despreciativa _autoproclamado._



No, autoproclamado aquí no se entiende como el insulto que significa "entitled asshole"


----------



## Ballenero

Para toda Hispanolandia, hay algunos insultos suaves como tonto, imbécil, idiota.
Insultos más fuertes, cada región tiene los suyos.
Para este caso, se me ocurre uno muy divertido:

_Caraculo relamido. _


----------



## Marsianitoh

Ballenero said:


> Para toda Hispanolandia, hay algunos insultos suaves como tonto, imbécil, idiota.
> Insultos más fuertes, cada región tiene los suyos.
> Para este caso, se me ocurre uno muy divertido:
> 
> _Caraculo relamido. _


Divertido, pero no significa lo mismo que " entitled asshole", relamido relamido - Definición - WordReference.com no tiene nada que ver con " entitled" https://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=ententitled y "caraculo" bueno, es un insulto como asshole, pero se refiere al aspecto de alguien, no tanto a la personalidad. "Tonto del culo" se acerca más.


----------



## Magazine

Gilipollas por excelencia

Sustitúyase gilipollas por imbécil, tonto del culo, ..... si se desea.


----------



## Ballenero

Marsianitoh said:


> relamido relamido - Definición - WordReference.com no tiene nada que ver con " entitled"


En esa misma página, abajo, del foro Solo Español:


Xiroi said:


> Viene a ser un equivalente a estirado, pretencioso,





GalizaMeiga said:


> relamido,para mí es una persona estirada, pretenciosa.





la curni said:


> Parece que una *persona relamida* es estirada, pretenciosa, esforzada, afectada





la curni said:


> Otra acepción de afectación: "extravagancia presuntuosa en la manera de ser, de hablar, de actuar, de escribir, etc."



WR relamido-sinónimos.
Pedante. Dicho de una persona: Engreída y que hace inoportuno y vano alarde de erudición, téngala o no en realidad.


----------



## Elcanario

Entitled
*Feeling* that you have the right to do or have what you want without having to work for it or deserve it, just because of who you are. Cambridge dictionary.

El concepto está contemplado en psicología, *Narcissistic entitlement *(refers to a belief that one's importance, superiority, or uniqueness should result in getting special treatment and receiving more resources than others).

Como se puede ver, algunos de los aportes dados no se ciñen a su significado.

Existe la coletilla "que se cree merecedor/con derecho(s)" y similares que se emplean en estos casos incluso en literatura técnica psicológica.

Otra opción podría ser quizá:
_*Imbécil con pretensiones*_, que no pretencioso puesto que este adjetivo ya lexicalizado tiene otras connotaciones.
Pretensión.
2. f. Derecho bien o mal fundado que alguien juzga tener sobre algo. DLE
Sustituid imbécil por aquel insulto que os acomode.

Un saludo
Editado:
_Imbécil con ínfulas_ podría encajar también si no fuera porque adolece del mismo defecto que _imbécil pretencioso_, es decir, que no es lo mismo pretender ser algo que creer serlo.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Ballenero said:


> En esa misma página, abajo, del foro Solo Español:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WR relamido-sinónimos.
> Pedante. Dicho de una persona: Engreída y que hace inoportuno y vano alarde de erudición, téngala o no en realidad.


Pero es que "entitled" no significa eso, una persona " relamida" es una persona afectada relamido, relamida | Diccionario de la lengua española y una persona " entitled" es alguien que se cree especial y por ello con más derechos que nadie. Se puede uno creer con más derechos que nadie y ser afectado o ser un macarra o estar en la edad del pavo...Lo uno no tiene que ver con lo otro.


----------



## Ferrol

Otra opción : Gilipollas creído


----------



## Ballenero

@Marsianitoh 
Creo que estás siendo demasiado pulcro en tu interpretación.
Los diccionarios intentan ser precisos pero no pueden captar todas las matizaciones que existen en la vida real.
Por supuesto, hay palabras que no admiten discusión, _dog_ es perro, si alguien dice que es gato, está equivocado.
Pero si dijera, bicho, eso ya no está tan claro a qué se refiere y si además añade, feo, o sea bicho feo, entonces se abre un campo amplio para la interpretación.
Esto no son matemáticas, 1+1=2.

En la cuestión que nos plantea el PO, nos ofrece una situación, un hombre descalifica a otro, no se nos cuenta la película de los hechos ni cuál es el desencadenante de esa opinión; por lo tanto todo es subjetivo y cada uno de nosotros se imagina lo ocurrido a su manera.
Yo entiendo que una persona que se cree con derecho a todo, que viene de una familia rica y a quien no le importa en absoluto los sentimientos y las desdichas del prójimo, seguramente tenga una actitud de chulería y de desprecio hacia las personas con las que se cruza y que no son de su condición.
De ahí que yo piense que ese tipo, probablemente tiene un comportamiento en público, afectado, quejica cuando algo no sale como él esperaba, exigente y maleducado con los débiles (porque yo lo valgo), prepotente, chulo, engreído, déspota con el trabajo de sus inferiores cuando él no se ha esforzado jamás porque todo se le ha dado hecho, etc...
Yo lo veo como un tío estirado, relamido, embebido de sí mismo, antipático con los que no tienen algo que ofrecerle, envalentonado (que no valiente) por el colchón económico familiar, bocazas, fanfarrón, arrogante e insoportable.

Ahora, decir que no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra, me parece una falta de enjundia.
Porque el otro hombre, el que dice _entitled_ ¿Acaso le juzga así por cómo se siente el aludido, por el concepto de superioridad que tiene de sí mismo, es decir, logra meterse en su cabeza y allí descubre que posee ese sentimiento de creer ser mejor que los demás? ¿O no será que llega a esa conclusión, basándose en la conducta desagradable, en el comportamiento que tiene hacia los demás, en como exterioriza esa idea de que él es especial y que merece privilegios exclusivos?

Levantemos un poco la vista y observemos a nuestro alrededor porque ni todo es blanco o negro ni negro sobre blanco.

En cuanto a _asshole_, no tiene una traducción directa, entramos otra vez en el terreno de la subjetividad y de la concepción de cada cual.
Para unos se trata de gilipollas, cabrón, tonto del culo o hijo de puta y para otros será capullo, pendejo, boludo, malnacido, cretino o tontaina. Y alguno pensará que es payaso de mierda, bastardo, idiota, imbecil, estúpido, zote o carahuevo de los cojones.
Todo depende del tono de lenguaje que utilice en su día a día.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Ballenero said:


> @Marsianitoh
> Creo que estás siendo demasiado pulcro en tu interpretación.
> Los diccionarios intentan ser precisos pero no pueden captar todas las matizaciones que existen en la vida real.
> Por supuesto, hay palabras que no admiten discusión, _dog_ es perro, si alguien dice que es gato, está equivocado.
> Pero si dijera, bicho, eso ya no está tan claro a qué se refiere y si además añade, feo, o sea bicho feo, entonces se abre un campo amplio para la interpretación.
> Esto no son matemáticas, 1+1=2.
> 
> En la cuestión que nos plantea el PO, nos ofrece una situación, un hombre descalifica a otro, no se nos cuenta la película de los hechos ni cuál es el desencadenante de esa opinión; por lo tanto todo es subjetivo y cada uno de nosotros se imagina lo ocurrido a su manera.
> Yo entiendo que una persona que se cree con derecho a todo, que viene de una familia rica y a quien no le importa en absoluto los sentimientos y las desdichas del prójimo, seguramente tenga una actitud de chulería y de desprecio hacia las personas con las que se cruza y que no son de su condición.
> De ahí que yo piense que ese tipo, probablemente tiene un comportamiento en público, afectado, quejica cuando algo no sale como él esperaba, exigente y maleducado con los débiles (porque yo lo valgo), prepotente, chulo, engreído, déspota con el trabajo de sus inferiores cuando él no se ha esforzado jamás porque todo se le ha dado hecho, etc...
> Yo lo veo como un tío estirado, relamido, embebido de sí mismo, antipático con los que no tienen algo que ofrecerle, envalentonado (que no valiente) por el colchón económico familiar, bocazas, fanfarrón, arrogante e insoportable.
> 
> Ahora, decir que no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra, me parece una falta de enjundia.
> Porque el otro hombre, el que dice _entitled_ ¿Acaso le juzga así por cómo se siente el aludido, por el concepto de superioridad que tiene de sí mismo, es decir, logra meterse en su cabeza y allí descubre que posee ese sentimiento de creer ser mejor que los demás? ¿O no será que llega a esa conclusión, basándose en la conducta desagradable, en el comportamiento que tiene hacia los demás, en como exterioriza esa idea de que él es especial y que merece privilegios exclusivos?
> 
> Levantemos un poco la vista y observemos a nuestro alrededor porque ni todo es blanco o negro ni negro sobre blanco.
> 
> En cuanto a _asshole_, no tiene una traducción directa, entramos otra vez en el terreno de la subjetividad y de la concepción de cada cual.
> Para unos se trata de gilipollas, cabrón, tonto del culo o hijo de puta y para otros será capullo, pendejo, boludo, malnacido, cretino o tontaina. Y alguno pensará que es payaso de mierda, bastardo, idiota, imbecil, estúpido, zote o carahuevo de los cojones.
> Todo depende del tono de lenguaje que utilice en su día a día.


Entiendo tu punto de vista,  pero no lo comparto ( y no pasa nada). En mi opinión, todos los insultos tienen en común un aspecto, que insultan, valga la redundancia, pero además cada uno lo hace aludiendo a una característica específica y ahí es dónde " entitled" y "relamido" difieren. Si llamas a alguien relamido te metes con su forma de hablar/ quejarse afectada y tal vez con su aspecto. Si llamas a alguien " entitled" te metes con su actitud frente a los demás, con su sentido de superioridad y de creerse con más derechos que nadie. Se puede tener esa actitud y ser relamido o no, no son equivalentes.


----------



## Mr.Dent

How about _engreido_? I think that captures a similar type of person without the vulgarity.


----------



## gato radioso

Capullo con aires (de grandeza)


----------



## Ballenero

Ballenero said:


> Caraculo relamido.


"relamido" en sentido literal.


----------



## swift

“Imbécil prepotente” me parece la mejor traducción.


----------



## Toxo

En ES_es se suele decir "Ser un gilipollas con título"


----------



## bill78

Maybe "entitled" can mean «engreído, y pues no agradecido» > if it means "expecting things and therefore taking them for granted".

In English I have understood it to mean expecting to get things without giving or without making an effort to get something. And a person like this is conceited.

An English word for an entitled person might simply be a "jerk" > meaning someone who is "entitled", meaning having no feeling for other people and no appreciation for the sacrifice of others, and wanting everything his or her own way.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Mr.Dent said:


> How about _engreido_?


👍


----------



## Mister Draken

Bartolomé Palau (siglo XVI) en su poema “Farsa llamada Salamantina” (verso 363) emplea "pícaro matriculado". Entiendo que se refería a estar matriculado en la Universidad de Salamanca. ¿Podríamos extrapolar y decir "tonto matriculado"?


----------



## Ferrol

No por aqui


----------



## Magazine

Ferrol said:


> No por aqui


----------



## bearded

Caraculo diplomado
Caraculo certificado
Caraculo autorizado.


----------



## Marsianitoh

bearded said:


> Caraculo diplomado
> Caraculo certificado
> Caraculo autorizado.


Por aquí ni se dicen, ni se entenderían con el significado de "alguien que se cree superior y por lo tanto con más derechos que los demás".


----------



## elroy

For me, “entitled” doesn’t mean that you think you’re better than other people or deserve better things.  It means that there are things most people don’t take for granted that you, however, think you deserve to get and that you take for granted and just assume will be given to you as a matter of course.  For example, an entitled undergraduate student may e-mail a professor at 2 am on a weekend and expect a reply before Monday, and get angry if they don’t, as though they were being totally reasonable and the professor weren’t, when in fact, if the professor _did_ reply before Monday they should be grateful and appreciative.  Another way to put it is that they treat certain luxuries or privileges as though they were basic services or treatments that they should just be able to access, and they don’t think they’re worthy of note.  They don’t appreciate them for the luxuries or privileges they actually are.


----------



## Penyafort

I'm not sure there is a word which encapsulates that meaning in Spanish. The idea is clear, un imbécil que se cree con derechos, but condensing that without losing some meaning may be risky.


----------



## Marsianitoh

elroy said:


> For me, “entitled” doesn’t mean that you think you’re better than other people or deserve better things.  It means that there are things most people don’t take for granted that you, however, think you deserve to get and that you take for granted and just assume will be given to you as a matter of course.  For example, an entitled undergraduate student may e-mail a professor at 2 am on a weekend and expect a reply before Monday, and get angry if they don’t, as though they were being totally reasonable and the professor weren’t, when in fact, if the professor _did_ reply before Monday they should be grateful and appreciative.  Another way to put it is that they treat certain luxuries or privileges as though they were basic services or treatments that they should just be able to access, and they don’t think they’re worthy of note.  They don’t appreciate them for the luxuries or privileges they actually are.


Yes, that student is entitled but I think the deffinition of "entitled" is a bit wider entitled
People who believe they deserve certain things, treatment, just because they are who they are.



Penyafort said:


> I'm not sure there is a word which encapsulates that meaning in Spanish. The idea is clear, un imbécil que se cree con derechos, but condensing that without losing some meaning may be risky.


I agree.


----------



## gato radioso

Penyafort said:


> I'm not sure there is a word which encapsulates that meaning in Spanish. The idea is clear, un imbécil que se cree con derechos, but condensing that without losing some meaning may be risky.



Tal vez "creído", pero tampoco me satisface al 100%, porque un creído es un engreído, pero también puede serlo por creer que es más atractivo de lo que realmente es.


----------



## Mister Draken

Podría ser "un imbécil con ínfulas". Aunque es más vanidad que engreimiento.


----------



## bill78

!El es tal una canalla ingrata!


----------



## pollohispanizado

Un gandalla/presumido de mierda (en función de su nivel de "fresura").


----------



## Ferrol

bill78 said:


> !El es tal una canalla ingrata!


No es gramatical “Él es tal .. “
un canalla ingrato (porque se refiere a él)
“Ingrato” no encaja tampoco


----------

